# Bulldog diet



## katsam34 (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi, am new to this site, we have a 10month old female british bulldog, just wondered if anyone could tell what the best food is for this breed. At the moment she is on bakers complete for pups and fresh chicken breasts but she is very fussy and prefers scraps. Thanks in advance


----------



## StaffieMad (Dec 28, 2008)

bakers isnt a very good food as its full of colouring and can make some dogs hyper as a result look for hypoallernegetic brands like James Wellbeloved, Burns, Wainwrights, Arden Grange. They will be a lot better for your bully!


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi Have you thought about raw/barf diet. I know that "chrismac" on here feeds his bulldog winston on it and he has shouted it's praises. I must admit if I had the room for a chest freezer mine would be on it too. My sister in law feeds her dog with skin allergies raw food and his allergies have gone!!!!!! There are many websites that you can read up on it.


----------



## Jens (Jan 10, 2009)

Bakers is no good for bulldogs as it contains way too much protein. You'll probably find it will irratate there coats and they will become very itchy.

Your better going with Royal Canine Medium Junior. You can buy Royal Canine for Bulldogs.

It is a bit pricey but well worth it. Mix this with raw foods such as tripe, beef and chicken which you can buy from any pet food store. I tend to buy the frozen packs for my 2 and just defrost as needed.


----------



## chrismac (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi,

I have a Bulldog, and I feed him raw beef, chicken, raw bones, organs, and veg.

As soon as I swapped him onto this he started to grow FAST, and now he has doubled in size [now almost 4 stone] whilst still being a pup and in good body composition. He in more energetic, he poos less, and doesnt get flatulent anymore, and his coat is almost silver it shines so good.

I feed him between 1kg- 1.5kg of meat a day and add bones, organs, and veg ontop.


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi chrismac I am glad winston is doing well on his raw food. Have you got any recent pics of him?

I must admit everyone I know including the people that run our dog training class that have put their dogs on the "raw" diet will never turn back to dry/tin feeding. I am not saying it is for everyone but I personally think if you can then this is truly the best diet for your dog.


----------



## katsam34 (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies, will try the royal canine with raw, have tried her with the frozen meats from pets at home , she does eat them but tends to leave them in her bowl for a long time, she often eats during the night and I just worry about the food upsetting her tum when she leaves it out so long. She prefers to beg off the children and think she has a sweet tooth so I presume she only eats her food when there's nothing else on offer, will have to be more vigilant, thanks again


----------



## katsam34 (Jan 7, 2009)

chrismac said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a Bulldog, and I feed him raw beef, chicken, raw bones, organs, and veg.
> 
> ...


Can I ask what sort of raw bones you give your dog as the vet told us to avoid them and I worry about her choking or getting bits stuck but I think she would really enjoy one and don't want to deprive her. Thanks


----------



## katsam34 (Jan 7, 2009)

chrismac said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a Bulldog, and I feed him raw beef, chicken, raw bones, organs, and veg.
> 
> ...


By the way he's gorgeous.


----------



## chrismac (Aug 13, 2008)

katsam34 said:


> Can I ask what sort of raw bones you give your dog as the vet told us to avoid them and I worry about her choking or getting bits stuck but I think she would really enjoy one and don't want to deprive her. Thanks


I go to my local abattoirs and get some fresh pig bones [normally legs I believe]. I normally clean them up with a good knife first and give him the scrapings first, he then gets the full bone. NEVER feed any cooked bones because they could splinter and cause serious internal problems. Uncooked fresh bones are very soft in comparison, and will not cause such damage. I think your vet meant never give your dog a cooked bone.

BTW - once the bone gets small, I normally take it away from him and give him a new one just incase he choked on it.

Vizzy - I think the latest ones are in my gallery here:- 

http://www.petforums.co.uk/members/chrismac-albums-winston.html


----------



## wendywoo_69 (Jan 15, 2009)

katsam34 said:


> Hi, am new to this site, we have a 10month old female british bulldog, just wondered if anyone could tell what the best food is for this breed. At the moment she is on bakers complete for pups and fresh chicken breasts but she is very fussy and prefers scraps. Thanks in advance


My bullie has been on Royal Canine Bulldog 24 since she was 11 months old. It is a little more expensive than the dog food which you are currently using. I buy mine on-line. It costs just over £40 with p&p for a 12kg bag. However, that does last around 3 months.
Before this my baby was on Royal Canine Sensitivity, which is only available from my vets, and was £65. She is much happiernow on the bullie food, i do highly reccommend it. Pets at home do have this in stock if you want to do a trial. It's just a 3kg bag for around £16.
I hope this helps as our bullies have very sensetive digestive systems


----------

